# soft link /usr/src/linux e /usr/src/linux-beta

## xlyz

ho appena istallato i development-sources (btw, è disponibile la 2.5.67) e mi sono accorto che è comparso un soft-link /usr/src/linux-beta a fianco del solito /usr/src/linux.

la domanda sorge spontanea: qual'è la funzione di detti soft link?

----------

## bsolar

Il link "importante" è il 'linux' dato che lo usano i pacchetti che installano moduli kernel. In teoria bisognerebbe cambiarlo in modo che punti al kernel che si usa, ma per i kernel dev viene sconsgliato perché non dovrebbero essere usati al di fuori di un ambiente di test e raramente i pacchetti suddetti hanno il supporto per i nuovi kernel.

----------

## cerri

In parole povere: il linux-beta non serve a niente.  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> In parole povere: il linux-beta non serve a niente. 

 

Mi piace il tuo stile...  :Very Happy: 

----------

